# dobermans???



## Little Boss (May 15, 2010)

Hi guys I know this isnt about pit bulls or anything but one of my good friends was looking to get a doberman. Long story shot he thought he found a good pup but then once he said he would pick the pup up all of a sudden the people stop responding so he thinks it might be a scam. He was real beat up about it too. I said I would just ask around this form for him to see if you guys know any good breeder more for just a family dog that you might have hear of, or a good way of looking up good breeders and not just BYB. Thank you for all your help!!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Good luck. We just got one today.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

How have they stopped responding? Is he calling them by phone or have they just not responded to his emails? Has he gone to see them? How long has it been since he's heard from them? Days, weeks?

Sometimes people are genuinely busy and don't respond immediately to correspondence. Of course, if your friend has left a deposit with them and hasn't heard from them for weeks and weeks I'd be concerned but if it's only a matter of days then I'd tell him to keep trying them or go around there.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you may want to look at a doberman forum as well , Not tryna push you off here or anything lol , but the ones involved with a cetain breed would be the ones to ask about reputable breeders , just as we know more about our lines in this breed they would know more on there ....ya get it? you may luck out and have someone here know someone but a doby forum would be the best bet to check out. Also if they are just looking for a pet one would they consider a rescue? or are they wanting a pedigree with the pup?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Get an imported one. If this is your friends dog, I suggest that he does his research. Best of luck!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's a decent way to start in telling if they're a backyard breeder or a good breeder.
Pit Bull Rescue Central


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I will refrain from commenting but please make sure you and your friend do their research on the breed. You can go to Dobermantalk.com. Good place just watch out for certain people. Good Luck


----------



## bearsxx (Apr 16, 2011)

When we lived in the country we had 2 Dobes and 2 Rotts at the same time and they all got along which surprised me. The dobermans took a little longer to get because not a lot of people were breeding them around our area. We finally went to a few shows and got in touch with a good breeder. They didnt advertise and were by word of mouth only.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know about Dobie Breeders but I know where you can find some certified crazy dobie owners! LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

LMAOOOOO hahaha is why I said I'd keep my mouth shut girl. hahahaha you ROCK MY SOCKS  Hugs


----------

